# Router Pin for Router Table



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

I have never used one of these, but with 2 new router tables, sharing a Jessem Router Lift, and the need for a little more safety. Why not. The dust extraction is brilliant and leaves the table almost clean. The leading edge is used to brace the material before plunging it into the spinning bearing guided router bit.
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... Pin%20Jig/


----------



## OPJ (20 Oct 2009)

Looks good, Mike. These kind of guards are essential for routing shaped components against a bearing-guided cutter - we've seen too many accidents on this forum alone where guarding has been non-existent at best. :?

I made one vaguely similar about a year ago, where the front guard is height-adjustable for different thicknesses of timber. Another tip I picked up from an American book was to set the lead-pin (right-hand side) further forward than the other one, so that intricate curves can be shaped without fouling the rear (left-hand) pin.

It looks as though yours is screwed directly to the table? Great idea! Why didn't I think of that?! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mike Wingate (20 Oct 2009)

I made the knob and drilled and tapped the table lift 6mm for attachment. The unit can pivot to give clearance. Then fixed firmly in place with a quick twist of the turned handle.The dust extraction is a real bonus.


----------



## OPJ (21 Oct 2009)

Yes, I agree. Dust extraction is essential! 

How efficient do you find the extraction with the hose attached vertically? I've never really understood the thinking behind this, except to say that it is 'easier' to build and I can only imagine that _some_ of the waste ejected from the cutter does not get caught, unless it's ejected in the direction of the guard...? When I made mine, I set it back at an angle so it was facing the cutter, which I find means it really does catch _everything_ that comes flying off the cutter. :wink:


----------



## Mike Wingate (21 Oct 2009)

The dust extraction port is directly over the cutter and removes dust and chippings very efficiently through 50mm extraction hose and tube.


----------



## Sportique (11 Dec 2009)

Apologies for bumping this up the forum.

On a number of occasions I have used a single M6 pin threaded into the router table as a guide for shaping edge contours etc

Please help - what is the purpose of a second pin ? If both pins are in contact with the workpiece then effectively you have a fence with a large central bit clearance.

What am I missing :?: 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## OPJ (11 Dec 2009)

By 'second pin', Dave, I assume you mean the one "behind" the cutter at the start of the cut? They aren't essential. Although, saying that, I think they can come in handy when you rest briefly, reposition your hands and start again... Depending on the work piece length and shape, it may not be possible to start again - ie. when you're at the end of a cut.


----------



## Sportique (11 Dec 2009)

Olly,

thanks for the insight, all now understood  

PS I enjoyed your workshop blog - from what I can see in the photos, your workbench top looks similar to one that I have planned for next year.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## OPJ (12 Dec 2009)

Thanks, Dave, glad you enjoyed the blog (hope you're still keeping tabs on the new one as well! :wink.

Look forward to seeing your bench progress in the new year. Assuming we'll be getting some photographs, of course?


----------

